# A little comic relief...something we can all relate to



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I had a request to post this HILARIOUS little distraction by our good comrad, Pigeonmama (Daryl) so here is the link to a very cute and funny video

http://jusspress.com/day.php?userid=21732&currentDate=20051101&currentTime=213803

P.S. - Sorry it took me so long to post it Daryl.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Daryl and Brad for sharing the video. That is priceless!
God knows, anyone who works can relate to that!

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think this should be made a "sticky" for times when we've had something sad happen. That is one hyper penguin.

Daryl and Brad, thanks for making me laugh.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Brad and Daryl.

I loved both the "happy hopper", and the "Polar Express" (NOT-he wasn't) The music was very appropriate!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Just to let y'all know, that was Daryl's precious find, I just posted it for her. Compliments should go to Daryl for finding this hysterical video


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

That was GREAT!!!! 
Although for us kids, I'd say school is more approprate!!! 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Daryl and Brad! That is one comical video!!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was a great video, thanks! I hate to say it but come Monday I'm dragging my other end along the ground.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks! That was a great upper!


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

This is just too cute for words. Thanks for sharing. I needed a good laugh!

Jayme


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL that was so funny I watched it about 4 times and laughed each time.Thanks for the laugh!


----------

